# yung SD300 vs SD300-6 for sealed sub



## thecrow (Jun 8, 2015)

hi y'all! I just purchased two 10" sealed subs and they use the yung SD300-6 amp (w/ 6db boost @30Hz). I don't do any home theater, only 2 channel listening. these are my first subs so I don't exactly know what subs are supposed to sound like, but upon firing them up the sound seemed a lil thick. (don't think I have the x-over too high, it's @9 O'clock now and vol @11 O'clock) my manufacturer said that they will be a little boomy for the first 2 or 3 weeks till the amp gets broken in. though, I don't think it's boominess that I'm hearing. just wondering if the SD300 would sound more natural to me. I was never one to use tone controls or add anything to the signal. my manufacturer put this particular amp in the sub for a reason. my questions are: which version of these amps do you recommend for a SEALED sub? would I notice a deficiency at 30Hz with the SD300 in a sealed sub? I've heard people recommend the SD300-6 for sealed subs but wanted to get more opinions. I don't mind spending a little coin to have SD300 amps put in if others thought it was a good idea. maybe I should wait a month till they are broken in to make my decision. be kynd as I'm new to subs. thank you.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

There are a lot of variables to getting the desired bass from your system.

Breaking in your amp is not one of them. 
Upgrading your amp probably won't help.

Please share much more information about how your system is configured. 
Then we might be able to offer you better suggestions of things to try.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 8, 2015)

well, I use either a TT or a CD player > pre-amp > mono block amps > main speakers and subs. mono blocks have two sets of binding posts. one set of binding posts on each mono block goes to a main speaker and one set goes to a sub via the subs speaker level connections. I have the subs on the same plane as the main speakers and each set to the outside of each main speaker. so, going from left to right it's sub, speaker, speaker, sub. the room is 26 and a half feet long by 10 feet wide. speakers and (front firing) subs firing the long way. the room is carpeted. don't know what more I can say about my system...


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

What is the lower frequency limit of your mains? (-6dB) 
This is the crossover frequency that you need to set. 
[My mains are -6db at 37 hz. The minimum available on this sub amp is 40 hz.]

Adjust the sub phase to maximize the sum of the signals at your listening position. 
Then adjust the sub volume to blend.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Most likely anything you hear as boomy is 60 to 250 hz. 

30 hz is very low and is as much felt as heard.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 8, 2015)

thinking about it further, I would say the sound in the lower register is not so boomy but rather louder than it should be in relation to the rest of the frequencies. sorry for the confusion. I was thinking that the yung amp without the boost might help this situation. I think my mains freq response goes down to around 55 Hz. not sure about the -6db spec. also, the x-over dial on the sub doesn't have exact numbers marked so I can't say where it is set to right now.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Ideally you would use REW to measure all this and work it out. Short of that you can play frequency sweeps and do it by ear.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 8, 2015)

whoa! I think I jumped the gun on judging these subs. wow! I moved them a little closer to me and removed some of the tow in and now the lower register doesn't stick out so much. also, there is now an excellent blend between what the subs put out and what the main speakers put out. all's well that ends well.  happy listening everybody


----------

